# Kempton Park Hospital, SA



## mookster

One of my friends spends a fair amount of time in South Africa and spotted this article in the Johannesburg Star so kindly scanned it in for me. Makes me want to book a trip down there....


----------



## Priority 7

trust me bud you don't want to go there. My brother in law lived opposite the place (well maybe a street or so over) if its the one I am thinking of. You may get in but you won't come out, well not in the way you had hoped anyway.
South Africa has loads of places to Urbex but not unless you have local knowledge and some well armed friends, trust me I have taken a wrong turn in Jo'burg, ended up in a re-used bus station and made a quick exit before the hoard mobbed me...


----------

